# Merry Christmas to everyone on CMF.



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, it's almost Christmas eve..time for wishing everyone Merry Christmas and for that elusive Peace on Earth.

I'm hoping that 2013 is a better year for everyone, and less tragedies (natural or manmade).

So, HAVE YOURSELF A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS..

Have yourself a merry little Christmas,
Let your heart be light
From now on,
our troubles will be out of sight ...... (at least we hope)

Have yourself a merry little Christmas,
Make the Yule-tide gay,
From now on, 
our troubles will be miles away.

Here we are as in olden days,
Happy golden days of yore.
Faithful friends who are dear to us
Gather near to us once more.

Through the years 
We all will be together,
If the Fates allow
Hang a shining star upon the highest bough.
And have yourself A merry little Christmas now.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

+1. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

It is -31C this morning and 2 feet of snow here in Northern Manitoba, an old fashioned Christmas.

So a very merry holiday season to all and prosperous investing in 2013...............


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone and best wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from green and wet Vancouver! May the new year be good to us all!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone , hope you all enjoy your Christmas.For us we do Christmas Eve with about 50 family and friends but tomorrow we will be cooking our Turkey and all the fixings for just the 10-15 of us and spending the day together just watching movies and playing games with the kids.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Quiet Christmas this year. Had the big dinner yesterday, as my brother and sister-in-law are going away. One daughter was supposed to come home, but she has the flu, so that Christmas will be late.

Have a terrific Christmas and New Year to all!!


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas from Belleville......the new unofficial centre of the universe.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Merry Christmas from sunny and windy Baja. Enjoy the holidays wherever you may be. Family, friends, and delicious food!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas from just cloudy Richmond BC

The 12 Days of Christmas song Canadian Money Forum style. Please fill in the numbers I miss or add some of your own if you can think of something.

First day of Christmas- One great Forum from CC and Frugal Trader
Fourth day of Christmas- 4 Pillars from Four Pillars
Fifth day of Christmas- 5 Golden Rings Belguy bought and for you to hold 
Sixth day of Christmas- 6 Poems from Humble Pie
Tenth day of Christmas- 10 BB10's from T.Gal


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night! Cheers.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and Peace on Earth! ...






:victorious:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Merry christmas.... I hope Santa is good to you and your families in what ever that means to you


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas from sunny PV. We are having 12 people over for dinner today and a gift exchange.

And a happy new year to everyone (even belguy).


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

dogcom said:


> Merry Christmas from just cloudy Richmond BC
> 
> The 12 Days of Christmas song Canadian Money Forum style. Please fill in the numbers I miss or add some of your own if you can think of something.
> 
> ...


*Second Day *of Christmas - 2 great postings from carverman will surely appear.
*Third Day* of Christmas - 3 awesome tenants KaeJS looking to complete.

Merry Christmas everyone. 










Wishing you all free from gun-shots, continued success in your investments, careers, retirement, great health and many happy returns ahead.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

All 12+ days of Christmas were above 30 and sunny here. Spent off roading to a non-religious-converting orphanage of various ethnicity inspiring kids. I learned to fish with hand made spear guns in trade for small gifts that are so valued

Merry Christmas from the best cat ever:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

bayview said:


> *Second Day *of Christmas - *2 great postings from carverman will surely appear.*
> *Third Day* of Christmas - 3 awesome tenants KaeJS looking to complete.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


It's more like Boxing Day sale on Second day of Christmas.:biggrin:

Ok..here we go...5 days of 12 days of Christmas... (which starts from the 25th of December to Jan 6th (Epiphany) or as the Ukes out west call it.."Little Christmas"..

On the first day of Christmas my CMF friends tried to discuss the price of a Christmas tree..
On the second day of Christmas, my CMF friends said to me..thank goodness the Mayan calendar ended un-eventfully,
On the third day of Christmas we couldn't seem to agree..gun control for all the shootin' sprees.
On the fourth day of Christmas we went back to discussing wheat and gluten free,
On the fifth day of Christmas, we all took a break and drank..Five Molson Golden Beers,
...then back to the wheat and gluten free, added our thoughts to the shooting sprees, relieved of the Mayan hoax with glee....
and now some CMF friends are contemplating to toss out that dried out Christmas tree...:highly_amused:

On the 6th day of Christmas..we all seemed to agree..no NHL Hockey this year,because they just
seem too greed-dy.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> Merry Christmas from the *best cat ever*:


Now that is a Sour Puss..if I ever saw one! :biggrin:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Well done carve! I like you 6 days so far. Keep going


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

:encouragement:

I'd give you three thumbs up...but then I'd have to use both hands.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Well done carve! I like you 6 days so far. Keep going


Well..ok P.A....don't say you didn't ask for more "punishment".:biggrin:

On the 7th day of Christmas (New Year's eve) my CMF friends planned for a virtual New Years par-teee! :encouragement:
On the 8th day of Christmas (Jan 1)..we had virtual party hangovers but managed a cup of weak tea.:sleeping:
On the 9th day of Christmas, we seemed ready to agree...time to throw out that expensive Christmas tree
On the 10th day of Christmas we all worried to see..what will become of the US fiscal cliff econo-mee. 
On the 11th day of Christmas, it took a crystal ball to forsee..what will become of RIM and their #10 Black-bear-ee
On the 12th day of Christmas, (Jan 5) we all started to post and quote our opinions honest-lee...on:
(you could repeat this chorus for each day of Christmas..but it could get a bit length-ee) 
US fiscal cliff economy, RIMs Blackberry, food mostly gluten free, GM's Oshawa factor-ree, gun control and more shootin' sprees,
retirement in luxur-ee, our contribution to frugali-tee, more fiscal cliff insanity, iphone, ipad and e-reader versi-sil-lity, 
and how we finally recycled..our Christmas tree! :biggrin:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

:encouragement: Bravo bravo. Thanks for the smiles and creativity


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Carverman for an emmy!

or was that an enema!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Kwanza everyone. (Kwanza runs for 7 days from Dec 26 Boxing day..to New Years Day.)

Do we need any more rhymes..or can we move on now?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Kwanzaa, you say?

http://news.yahoo.com/kwanzaa-holiday-brought-fbi-230203751.html



> It is a fact that Kwanzaa was invented in 1966 by a black radical FBI stooge, Ron Karenga -- aka Dr. Maulana Karenga -- founder of United Slaves, a violent nationalist rival to the Black Panthers. He was also a dupe of the FBI.
> 
> In what was ultimately a foolish gamble, during the madness of the '60s, the FBI encouraged the most extreme black nationalist organizations in order to discredit and split the left. The more preposterous the group, the better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> what will become of RIM and their #10 *Black-bear-ee*


Your hilarious IPA version [International Phonetic Alphabet] had me ROFL'ing. :highly_amused:

I'm sure the phonetic transcriptions were very much appreciated by our large foreign audience! :biggrin:

Anyway, klif or not, we shall all sərvaiv. 

Very creative indeed as PA said!

Thanks for the laf. :chuncky:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Well..ok ... ..., iphone, ipad and e-reader *versi-sil-lity*, and how we finally recycled..our Christmas tree! :biggrin:


 ... better late than never to comment - just hilarious! I can go :biggrin-new: :highly_amused: :biggrin-new: into the new year... many thanks!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Holidays to All. 

The thread on Gun Control has finally stopped. It's a Festivus Miracle!!! :distress:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Happy Holidays to All.
> 
> The thread on Gun Control has finally stopped. It's a Festivus Miracle!!! :distress:


 Well ..only temporarily"B"...it may start up when there is some new "cannon fodder" to stoke it. 

In the meantime..here are some lyrics from the Guess Who..

American hunter, bring ‘em up the north side
Guns, guns, guns
Run, take the money, here’s a bullet for your boyfriend
Guns, guns, guns

Eagle all gone, and no more caribou
Guns, guns, guns
You be the red king, I’ll be the yellow pawn

God, speed, mother nature
Never really wanted to say goodbye

Shoot a few, knock ‘em down, cost you half a buck now
Guns, guns, guns
Babe give you kisses if you hit a rubber duck now
Guns, guns, guns

You be the red king, I’ll be the yellow pawn
Guns, guns, guns
Eagle all gone, and no more caribou

God, speed, mother nature
Never really wanted to say goodbye


----------

